# How I Met Your Mother "Spoiler Alert" - OAD 11/12



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

(Shattering Glass)

Man, do I know exactly what they're talking about. About a year or so ago, my friends and I all pointed out that each of us use a particular word or phrase a lot (mine was "Yeah, really"). And once it's pointed out, you're SO conscious of it ...

"Once something has been seen, it cannot be unseen".


----------



## sketcher (Mar 3, 2005)

I sat next to someone like Ted's date on a flight last week. Thankfully she fell asleep at one point.


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

I was literally LOL.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

As soon as Ted met Kathy on the street during the final scene, I knew Ted was going to spoil it for the new boyfriend. However, having it silent but captioned was brilliant.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

No matter how annoying she is, that's no reason to not at least sleep with her once.

Besides, there's a very specific cure, along those lines, for someone who talks too much or has an annoying voice.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> silent but captioned


best. fart. ever.


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

I adored this episode...to me it was the funniest we have had all season.

I had to pause and laugh at Marshall's shopping list - and the line about the witch building a house was fantastic.

I also loved that Marshall makes up stupid little songs. Probably because I do it too.


----------



## JDHutt25 (Dec 27, 2004)

(Glass breaking)


----------



## scsiguy72 (Nov 25, 2003)

Caca Poo

Golden Reliever


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

scsiguy72 said:


> Caca Poo
> 
> Golden Reliever


Caca *Spaniel*.


----------



## scsiguy72 (Nov 25, 2003)

busyba said:


> Caca *Spaniel*.


No wonder I couldn't find it on Google


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

MitchO said:


> (Shattering Glass)
> 
> Man, do I know exactly what they're talking about. About a year or so ago, my friends and I all pointed out that each of us use a particular word or phrase a lot (mine was "Yeah, really"). And once it's pointed out, you're SO conscious of it ...
> 
> "Once something has been seen, it cannot be unseen".


Great first post. :up:

The one annoyance that really got me was Lilly's. My mom and my niece chew and crunch really loudly and it drives me batty. I have to have the tv one when I eat so I don't have to hear anyone else eating. When Lilly was chewing on the cereal I had to "literally" turn the volume down!

Before the gang came out with the dat's annoyance I thought they were going to show her farting when Ted went to the bathroom.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

Huh. I thought this was the worst episode this season... Don't get me wrong, it's still alright, but this one just didnt' do anything for me at all...


----------



## bubba1972 (Mar 28, 2005)

The episode reminded me how I cringed everytime I heard Danielle say 'Honestly' on Big Brother last season.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> Huh. I thought this was the worst episode this season... Don't get me wrong, it's still alright, but this one just didnt' do anything for me at all...


Hit to close to home huh? 

It will be hard for them to top this episode, probably one of the shows best ever.


----------



## mrpantstm (Jan 25, 2005)

While the last bit at the end with meeting the old girlfriend was funny I'd have like to scene something along the lines of Marshall leaving the Slap Bet count down timer on Barnie's laptop.

Marshall: Barney, check your laptop.
Barney: Oh, did you find another video of a dog pooping on a baby?
Marshall: No...better.
Barney: Nooooooooooo!


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

alpacaboy said:


> I was literally LOL.


As was I. If it's not the funniest episode, this certainly has to rank near the top. I was laughing constantly.


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

mrpantstm said:


> While the last bit at the end with meeting the old girlfriend was funny I'd have like to scene something along the lines of Marshall leaving the Slap Bet count down timer on Barnie's laptop.
> 
> Marshall: Barney, check your laptop.
> Barney: Oh, did you find another video of a dog pooping on a baby?
> ...


Do not fret, good sir. For next week the wonderful bounty that is the episode entitled "Slapsgiving" will be airing.


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> Huh. I thought this was the worst episode this season... Don't get me wrong, it's still alright, but this one just didnt' do anything for me at all...


That's what I was going to say. I laughed less at this ep than anyone I can remember.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

http://www.cbs.com/primetime/how_i_met_your_mother/slapbet_countdown/


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

My wife, since she's taken the bar exam, felt the need to point out that Marshall's exam scene was totally unrealistic. 

Great episode.

"Don't they teach vocabulary in Canada?"


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

busyba said:


> No matter how annoying she is, that's no reason to not at least sleep with her once.
> 
> Besides, there's a very specific cure, along those lines, for someone who talks too much or has an annoying voice.


So true.

I "dated" a girl for a month who ended every friggin' sentence with "You know what I mean?". God she was annoying but oh so hot. It got to the point where I just couldn't take it anymore, despite the cure. 

Frank


----------



## brnscofrnld (Mar 30, 2005)

I don't want to really think about the math involved in the countdown, but do you think that it is a countdown to the start of the show or the actual slap during the show?


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

brnscofrnld said:


> I don't want to really think about the math involved in the countdown, but do you think that it is a countdown to the start of the show or the actual slap during the show?


Can't be. As I post this at 9:21 AM EST. The clock is 5 days 10 hours and 4 minutes. That would make the slap take place Monday at 7:25 PM EST. Something more than 25 minutes before it airs.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

As one who only started watching this show toward the end of last season, can some of you die hard fans fill me in on a couple of things:

1. What is this "slap bet?"

2. If Robin and Ted only dated for a year, and just broke up at the beginning of this season, was Robin on the show for the first season or was there a different girl that was Ted's girlfriend during that season? If Robin was on, what was her reason for being in the "group?"

3. If Future Ted keeps calling her "Aunt Robin," who is she married to for her to be an aunt? Or is that just the pet name they have for her as a friend of the family?


----------



## scsiguy72 (Nov 25, 2003)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Can't be. As I post this at 9:21 AM EST. The clock is 5 days 10 hours and 4 minutes. That would make the slap take place Monday at 7:25 PM EST. Something more than 25 minutes before it airs.


Strange. Right now at 8:11 AM pacfic time the counter says:

5 Days 11 Hours 15 minutes 11 Seconds


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> As one who only started watching this show toward the end of last season, can some of you die hard fans fill me in on a couple of things:
> 
> 1. What is this "slap bet?"
> 
> ...


people will have better answers than me since I'm not good with details...

1. Marshall and Barney made a bet (forget what)...loser gets slapped as hard as possible 5 times...Marshall won and now has free slaps at any time or any place...he's using them slowly 

2. yes, Robin was around all the time...she and Ted had one date (in flashbacks, I think) where Ted pretty much proposed at the end of the date...that made Robin run for the hills...she joined the gang and they finally dated again last season.

3. she's aunt Robin as in a real good friend of the family...maybe even Godmother to one of the kids...no indication about marriage either way...so we clearly knew a long time ago that she is NOT the mother of the kids...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

scsiguy72 said:


> Strange. Right now at 8:11 AM pacfic time the counter says:
> 
> 5 Days 11 Hours 15 minutes 11 Seconds


That appears to be the same 7:25 p.m. on Monday for the West Coast as it is for the East Coast.

For me, in the Mountain Time Zone, it says 5:10:11:xx, which would also be 7:25 p.m. on Monday, but for me, that's right as the show is ending, since it airs from 7-7:30 here. My guess is that's what they were going for, and just did the calculations wrong for the coasts since they air an hour later there.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Anubys said:


> people will have better answers than me since I'm not good with details...
> 
> 1. Marshall and Barney made a bet (forget what)...loser gets slapped as hard as possible 5 times...Marshall won and now has free slaps at any time or any place...he's using them slowly


Wasn't the bet about whether the Robin Sparkles video was pr0n or not?

Barney had a choice of taking 10 slaps right then, or 5 surprise slaps at any future time with no warning. He chose the surprise slaps.


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

Jonathan_S said:


> Wasn't the bet about whether the Robin Sparkles video was pr0n or not?
> 
> Barney had a choice of taking 10 slaps right then, or 5 surprise slaps at any future time with no warning. He chose the surprise slaps.


Yes, you are correct.

The whole saga began when Robin refused to go to the mall, and it became clear that she had some secret in her life. Barney said that Robin's secret was that she had done porn before, and Marshall was trying to prove Robin's story that she had a secret husband. Marshall couldn't, and Barney won the slap bet, and collected immediately.

Well, Barney found a video that he believed to be a porn starring Robin. What it actually turned out to be was a video made by Canadian teen sensation "Robin Sparkles" entitled "Let's Go to the Mall."

Since Barney had not in fact won the slap bet, slap bet commissioner Lily decreed that Marshall could slap Barney 10 times immediately, or have 5 slaps to use whenever in the future. Barney chose the 5 slaps, and two have been used to date.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

firerose818 said:


> Since Barney had not in fact won the slap bet, slap bet commissioner Lily decreed that Marshall could slap Barney 10 times immediately, or have 5 slaps to use whenever in the future.


Her ruling was "premature slapulation"


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Can't be. As I post this at 9:21 AM EST. The clock is 5 days 10 hours and 4 minutes. That would make the slap take place Monday at 7:25 PM EST. Something more than 25 minutes before it airs.


They started the countdown before the switch from Daylight Savings to Standard time. I bet they miscalculated by an hour.


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

Devdog, you might also want to watch this: 




Just keep in mind that the 80's didn't come to Canada until 1993. 

Seriously though, the "Robin Sparkles" episode, in my mind, is one of the funniest half hours of television ever aired.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

firerose818 said:


> Devdog, you might also want to watch this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. The video, the slap-bet...so much good came out of that 20 minutes.  :up:


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Thanks for filling me in, guys. Any more background you'd like to share would be appreciated.

And I'll watch that video tonight when I get home.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Last night wasn't so much laugh out loud funny for me, but I just LOVE shows where all the separate stories come together - like the annoying habits fight culminating in it being the clue to Marshall's password.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

firerose818 said:


> Devdog, you might also want to watch this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watching that video never gets old.


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

PJO1966 said:


> Watching that video never gets old.


"Oh my God! Is Robin rapping?"

Hehehehe


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

MitchO said:


> (Shattering Glass)
> 
> Man, do I know exactly what they're talking about. About a year or so ago, my friends and I all pointed out that each of us use a particular word or phrase a lot (mine was "Yeah, really"). And once it's pointed out, you're SO conscious of it ...
> 
> "Once something has been seen, it cannot be unseen".


Oooh, you beat neenahboy to the punch!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Havana Brown said:


> Oooh, you beat neenahboy to the punch!


Not only did he beat neenahboy to the punch, he apparently pissed him off so much that neenahboy hasn't even made an appearance in this thread.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> Not only did he beat neenahboy to the punch, he apparently pissed him off so much that neenahboy hasn't even made an appearance in this thread.


Bumping the Leah Rimini thread would make him happy.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Havana Brown said:


> Bumping the Leah Rimini thread would make him happy.


It would make me happy, too. I love that thread.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> That appears to be the same 7:25 p.m. on Monday for the West Coast as it is for the East Coast.
> 
> For me, in the Mountain Time Zone, it says 5:10:11:xx, which would also be 7:25 p.m. on Monday, but for me, that's right as the show is ending, since it airs from 7-7:30 here. My guess is that's what they were going for, and just did the calculations wrong for the coasts since they air an hour later there.


Don't know, I posted it and live in MTZ. If people link to it on their own, outside MTZ, it might work for them.. Probably not though.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

I'm showing 5 days, 4 hours, 8 minutes. Which makes it monday night at 8:26pm next Monday. Just shy of an hour *after* the show is over, here.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

firerose818 said:


> Devdog, you might also want to watch this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, I watched the video. So does that mean that Robin was actually a teen pop star in Canada? Or did they just use Cobie Smulders for the video but it's supposed to have been some other Canadian teen named Robin?


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> OK, I watched the video. So does that mean that Robin was actually a teen pop star in Canada? Or did they just use Cobie Smulders for the video but it's supposed to have been some other Canadian teen named Robin?


Our Robin used to be Canadian teen pop sensation Robin Sparkles. She had a minor hit, and was forced to tour malls across the country.

I have heard that Robin Sparkles may be making another appearance this season.


----------



## PajamaFeet (Mar 25, 2004)

firerose818 said:


> Our Robin used to be Canadian teen pop sensation Robin Sparkles. She had a minor hit, and was forced to tour malls across the country.
> 
> I have heard that Robin Sparkles may be making another appearance this season.


Oh, I *literally* cannot wait to see Robin Sparkles again. Thanks!


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

Funny episode, very enjoyable. Nothing that struck me as "the best episode ever," but I definitely laughed quite a bit.


----------



## quango (Sep 25, 2005)

firerose818 said:


> The whole saga began when Robin refused to go to the mall, and it became clear that she had some secret in her life. Barney said that Robin's secret was that she had done porn before, and Marshall was trying to prove Robin's story that she had a secret husband. Marshall couldn't, and Barney won the slap bet, and collected immediately.
> 
> Well, Barney found a video that he believed to be a porn starring Robin. What it actually turned out to be was a video made by Canadian teen sensation "Robin Sparkles" entitled "Let's Go to the Mall."
> 
> Since Barney had not in fact won the slap bet, slap bet commissioner Lily decreed that Marshall could slap Barney 10 times immediately, or have 5 slaps to use whenever in the future. Barney chose the 5 slaps, and two have been used to date.


A little more complicated than that. Marshall initially "won" the bet, because Ted got Robin to confess that she had a secret husband who she married at a mall (rather than admit she had been "Robin Sparkles"). Marshall then slapped Barney.

However, Marshall does further research and finds out he was wrong. He tells Lily (because he tells Lily _everything_), and as commissioner she awards Barney two slaps: one for not being wrong, and one for being prematurely slapped. (Barney has been practicing on a tree trunk. Marshall cries.)

Barney then gets his "porn from Malaysia," and stops the video during a cheesy setup scene with Robin Sparkles and this teacher with a giant 80s porn star mustache that's not in the MySpace video to preserve Robin's "dignity," and slaps Marshall. Robin then resumes the video and we find out the truth, which is even more embarrassing than porn. At which point Lily offers Barney a choice: 10 slaps immediately or 5 that can be doled out at any time from now until eternity. Barney opts for 5. So far, there've been two: one at the end of that episode, and one in the episode with Lily's play. Marshall did slap Barney on the hand this week, but apparently that one doesn't count.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

quango said:


> A little more complicated than that. Marshall initially "won" the bet, because Ted got Robin to confess that she had a secret husband who she married at a mall (rather than admit she had been "Robin Sparkles"). Marshall then slapped Barney.
> 
> However, Marshall does further research and finds out he was wrong. He tells Lily (because he tells Lily _everything_), and as commissioner she awards Barney two slaps: one for not being wrong, and one for being prematurely slapped. (Barney has been practicing on a tree trunk. Marshall cries.)
> 
> Barney then gets his "porn from Malaysia," and stops the video during a cheesy setup scene with Robin Sparkles and this teacher with a giant 80s porn star mustache that's not in the MySpace video to preserve Robin's "dignity," and slaps Marshall. Robin then resumes the video and we find out the truth, which is even more embarrassing than porn. At which point Lily offers Barney a choice: 10 slaps immediately or 5 that can be doled out at any time from now until eternity. Barney opts for 5. So far, there've been two: one at the end of that episode, and one in the episode with Lily's play. Marshall did slap Barney on the hand this week, but apparently that one doesn't count.


Please tell me that wasn't from memory!


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> Not only did he beat neenahboy to the punch, he apparently pissed him off so much that neenahboy hasn't even made an appearance in this thread.


Dot. 

I was at a movie Monday night and couldn't assume my regular duties. 

Another fantastic episode in a fantastic season. The way they managed to intertwine everything seemed so effortless. :up:


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I thought this episode was quite weak. Part of it was that I just could not get over how unbelievably fake the sounds were for lily chewing. How is it physically possible for someone to chew with their mouth closed more loudly than anyone else? Regardless, certainly it is not possible for it to be that loud. Normally "loud chewers" chew with their mouth open or "smack their lips" a lot.

Aside from that, I just thought the whole premise was kind of uninteresting for some reason.

Further background on slap bet: After the episode here on TC we were really excited at the prospect of future slap bets. Many episodes went by and we constantly lamented how they didn't bring back slap bet. At some point we all gave up, and then there was the play episode which caught me so off guard that I laughed for several minutes straight, because at that point I'd totally abandoned all hope.


----------



## scsiguy72 (Nov 25, 2003)

Does anyone else remember that they did this same premise on &#8220;I Love Lucy&#8221; 50 years ago?

Ethel Ate loudly
Lucy stirred her Coffee/Tea while clicking the spoon on the mug
Ricky jingled the change constantly in his pockets
And Fred&#8230;I can&#8217;t remember.. I think maybe he made noise with the newspaper while reading it


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

TAsunder said:


> I thought this episode was quite weak. Part of it was that I just could not get over how unbelievably fake the sounds were for lily chewing. How is it physically possible for someone to chew with their mouth closed more loudly than anyone else? Regardless, certainly it is not possible for it to be that loud. Normally "loud chewers" chew with their mouth open or "smack their lips" a lot.


The noises were excessively loud, but that's how it feels to a person who is bothered by them. I said before my mom and my niece are the worse culprits of this. My niece also gulps loudly and it drives me nuts!


----------



## Trent Bates (Dec 17, 2001)

scsiguy72 said:


> Does anyone else remember that they did this same premise on I Love Lucy 50 years ago?


I remember that! I'm thinking newspaper as well.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Who saw the promo for Monday?



Spoiler



Marshall (to Barney): "We're gonna eat turkey, then I'm gonna slap you in your face!" Slapsgiving!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

scsiguy72 said:


> Does anyone else remember that they did this same premise on I Love Lucy 50 years ago?


Simpsons already did it.


----------



## scsiguy72 (Nov 25, 2003)

mattack said:


> Simpsons already did it.


Before "I Love Lucy"


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

scsiguy72 said:


> Before "I Love Lucy"


The Simpsons HAVE been on forever.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

At the revelation of the password, we had to pause, we were laughing so hard. What a build-up.

Extra bonus: my wife has now become self-conscious about what it sounds like when she chews on ice. (Not enough to stop, mind you, but it's a step.)


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

There's a woman at work that is constantly chewing on ice. How I'd like to 'slapbet' her once in a while. Thankfully common decency always wins out!


----------

